# Sony a35 raw and highlights adjustment



## BarryH155 (Oct 18, 2014)

With Sony a35 raw and lightroom 5 I need to set highlights at -100 as well as major changes to white balance for every image. Is this common with the Sony a35?


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 18, 2014)

The camera is Sony a65!


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 18, 2014)

I use an a77 (same sensor) and I don't have that issue. I'm assuming we're talking about RAW images and not JPEGs, correct? I would first look at your camera's white balance and exposure settings. Also, in Preferences under the Presets tab I would make sure "Apply auto tone adjustments" is unchecked.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2014)

You could also upload a raw file for us to check out for you


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 19, 2014)

Happy to upload a RAW file but it is 24MB./ Is that all right? And what is the best procedure. Cannot include ARW file using quick reply facility. 

 I wonder if my "problem" is connected with camera profiles as I only see in Lightroom "Adobe Standard" in Camera calibration in the Develop module.

The settings on the camera look all right. Automatic white balance and exposure setting is standard.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 19, 2014)

BarryH155 said:


> Happy to upload a RAW file but it is 24MB./ Is that all right? And what is the best procedure. Cannot include ARW file using quick reply facility.
> 
> I wonder if my "problem" is connected with camera profiles as I only see in Lightroom "Adobe Standard" in Camera calibration in the Develop module.
> 
> The settings on the camera look all right. Automatic white balance and exposure setting is standard.


You will not be able to post that file here.  Instead use a file sharing site or your Public folder on Dropbox 
https://www.wetransfer.com is a free online file transfer service.  Once you have the file in the cloud, report the URL for accessing the ARW file


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 19, 2014)

BarryH155 said:


> I wonder if my "problem" is connected with camera profiles as I only see in Lightroom "Adobe Standard" in Camera calibration in the Develop module.



"Adobe Standard" is Adobe's standard profile for your camera. For your camera that would be Adobe's profile for the a65.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2014)

That looks pretty well perfect.  Try this... hold down Shift and press the Adobe (Reset) button at the bottom of the right panel - does that fix it?

If it doesn't, can you send me a JPEG without your adjustments, and one with your adjustments, so I can get a better idea of what you're seeing.  I'm wondering if it's not something unrelated, like a monitor calibration problem.


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for checking out the image. I did the reset and the picture reverted to its original form and as a result I thought the picture was washed out a bit. Setting the Highlights to minus 100 brought out detail in the bricks and made the sky more as I saw it.. Maybe it is me and how I like my pictures but I need not alter my Lumix RAW images at all in Lightroom. The same scene looks very different between the Sony and the Lumix in Lightroom and both are taken RAW. I will check RAW plus JPG ex the camera.

My monitors are calibrated with Spyder 3 and I use Eizo SX2260 as well as SIPS (?) panel Dell monitors.

And thanks, Patrick,for your comment regarding the Camera Profile. I was/am very confused about all that and have tried very unsuccessfully, so far, to add other profiles. I have my own preset to fix up the Sony pictures close to my satisfaction and then minor changes. But always Highlights minus 100.

Barry


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 19, 2014)

The download link for the image is 

*Files (24.1 MB total) *
S00440 140511.ARW  
*Will be deleted on *
26 October, 2014  *Download link *
http://we.tl/lh3WWyHfIE

Barry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 20, 2014)

Barry, 
I D/L'd the Sony ARW file and imported it into LR5.6 on my Mac.  The Image looks fine with no Develop adjustments (Whites and everything else set to '0'.  Adobe has not mimicked the Sony Camera Profiles for the A65, so you only get Adobe Camera Standard.  

If you pressed the reset button in the Develop module, then you should see exactly the same fine looking image that I see.  The only differences are that you are using Windows and a different calibrated monitor 
Locate the sRGB color profile and apply that to the monitor.  With the Develop adjustments still in their reset position Does this make a  difference in the appearance of the image?  I'm thinking the color calibration profile might be bad. In calibrating set the color point to D65 and the luminance to 100 cd/m³.


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 20, 2014)

I downloaded your image and it looks normal on my calibrated monitor in Lightroom, Adobe Camera RAW (same engine as Lightroom) and Sony's Image Data Coverter. I would agree with Cletus that your major issue is likely monitor calibration.



clee01l said:


> Adobe has not mimicked the Sony Camera Profiles for the A65, so you only get Adobe Camera Standard.



Just to be clear, in this case Adobe Camera Standard is Adobe's profile for the a65, since Lightroom loads the profile for the camera as Adobe Camera Standard.


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for your thoughts. I wish to add some more information and thought it might be interesting to compare images from Lumix FZ100 and Sony A65 both in Lightroom, Irfanview and the camera viewfinders when taken at the same time. As far as Lightroom is concerned I got exactly the same result on two different computers.

On looking through the viewfinder the Sony showed an image that was too warm. The Lumix looked about right.

I got the same result with Irfanview, Sony too warm and Lumix about right.

I imported a picture of a swimming pool from the Sony and the Lumix, both taken today at the same time.

SONY
The Temperature in Lightroom was automatically set to 1720 and tint +6. The picture looked too warm and the water looked green.

LUMIX
The temperature in Lightroom was automatically set to 4850 and its tint to -12. The picture looked about right and the water colour of the pool was blue (as it is in reality).

What does this mean?

Perhaps Adobe is not doing proper colour corrections for the Sony (both cameras set to automatic White Balance). Lightroom not set properly for the Sony on both my computers? Perhaps my Sony camera has an incorrect setting of some sort.

I might add to provide continuity in this thread in order to get detail from the lighter parts of the image from the Sony I have to set highlights at minus 100. Which is where I started.

The computers are Windows 7 PC with calibrated Eizo monitors.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2014)

Two of us think that the issue is monitor calibration. We find no problem with the image imported on a Mac (my machine) or Windows (Patrick's machine)
In my last post, I suggested that you set your monitor color profile to sRGB and look at the image with no LR adjustment.  Have you done that?  This will remove any corrupt color calibration profiles from the problem.  Here is a screen shot showing the Basic develop panel and part of your RAW image _unadjusted by LR_. Can you post a similar screen shot with your current monitor profile and then another with the monitor profile set to sRGB?


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll do some more work on this but I notice that your lightroom temperature setting is 5150 where I believe it should be. Note that on input lightroom sets the temperature to 7190 when I input a Sony image. I put the wrong numbers in my message above, I apologise for that. How did the setting get to 5150?


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 21, 2014)

I set up to do a screen shot of the image in the develop module. The Temp was set to 5150 and tint +1. Apart from the harsh shadow the picture looks fine as per your screen shot above. All I have done since my first post is to do a "shift reset" as Victoria suggested.

Yet my picture of the pool imported today has the temperature set at 7900 and tint +6.

I am really confused now. What is the process to have LR do no adjustment after the image has been imported with Lightroom adjustment.

Barry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2014)

If you notice the WB is defaulting to As Shot.  If you look at the EXIF of your RAW file, there should be a field that has this temperature value in it. It would be the color temperature chosen if you set the camera to AWB.  I di not see this when I look at the EXIF.  LR may use AutoTone or set set it some other way.  If you press the reset button, does the WB field revert to "As Shot" for you?  If it does, what temperature value is set?  If you set the WB field to Auto, what temperature value is set?  (for me it is 7500 when the WB is set to Auto. 
Just so we are all working with the same image, you should be testing with "S00440 140511.ARW"  (there is no water in this image green or any other color.)

I think the solution will come along much faster if you respond with the tests that I suggested.  If I can get to see the screen captures of the LR develop reset to the import defaults with both the monitor set to sRGB and to your current color profile, I can make better suggestions as to what to do next.  I really want to see the portion of your screen that I posted earlier showing the right part of "S00440 140511.ARW" and the Basic and Tone Curve Panels.


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 21, 2014)

Right you are

exif indicates wb auto which is clearly 5150 i.e as shot. Change that to.auto and the Temp changes to 7500.






 Why is this so tiny. On my computer it is 1920x2298 pixels


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2014)

Both of the images attached to your post appear to be the same image.  Should one be with WB set to Auto?

I see no difference between the screen shot(s) that you posted and the screen shot that I posted. IOW, LR seems to be working just fine on your machine.  Was this using the sRGB monitor profile or the one you generated using the Spyder?  So do you have a problem still?  If the problems described are not the result od a bad color profile assigned to your monitor, then they are the result of a bad default develop setting being applied on import.  If the latter is the case, then I would like to see a screen shot of your {Preferences}{Presets) tab to inspect the checkboxes of the Default Develop Settings section. 

As for the size in the post, it is a function of monitor size and how the forum software treats uploaded images. My monitor is 2560X1440 and the crop that I posted was 795X998.  The forum software resizes images when posting and the default is a small or medium size.  Also if you upload an image to lightroomqueen.com/community, you get a different size than if you reference an image at a different URL.  I did not upload my image, I referenced the public location on Dropbox https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2411826/LRHelp/LRScreen88.jpg


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 23, 2014)

The images I sent are all the same and the WB set to Auto. Setting the WB to auto fixes my problem and I have no need to reduce highlights to minus 100.

I thought that Lightroom would have converted the RAW to a better WB and thus avoid the need to select auto.

Regarding setting the monitor profile can this be changed in Lightroom. I thought it always used my Spyder setting which is added to the video card on start up.

No I no longer have a problem if I change the WB to auto for each image imported and then fine tune.

Here is a screen shot of the Preferences






 This is 652x749


----------



## BarryH155 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have got it all sorted out now and works fine as I would like it to be.

I thank you very much for your patience and help.

The "problem" was of my own making

Barry


----------

